# How do i put a password onto my wireless internet connection?



## IVANIVAN (May 31, 2007)

I just need to know how to put a password onto my wireless connection?


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

you need to configure your wireless router, enable WEP or WPA (if supported).

post your router manufacturer and model here if you need assistance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why not tell us the make/model of the broadband modem and router to start. Also, what is the make/model of the machine or the wireless adapter used to connect.


----------

